# PMV survivor looking for home



## Svetla (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello all! I have a PMV pigeon I can't keep much longer. I am located in NYC and looking for someone who would be interested in adopting her. She is pretty young, symptoms are gone, only her flight is not stable all the time. Please, contact me if you can help or have any info. Thank you!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you are still looking for placement help for this pigeon, please try contacting the folks at New York City Pigeon Rescue Central:

http://nycprc.org/

https://www.facebook.com/NYCPRC

Terry


----------

